# Wintergreen Ascent



## uphill9 (May 2, 2005)

Does anybody know where to find the results for the Wintergreen Ascent TT for those of us who did not finnish in the top three?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

uphill9 said:


> Does anybody know where to find the results for the Wintergreen Ascent TT for those of us who did not finnish in the top three?


They hopefully should be up today- there were alot of riders. The race was also covered by the local NBC station, who had a almost 5 minute piece on the race. Spiffy!

How did your race go? Any problems?


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> How did your race go? Any problems?


My only problem was that the photographers seem to have photographed every single freakin' woman who went up the mountain BUT ME.  

That, and I missed 3rd place by a mere 12 seconds.


----------



## uphill9 (May 2, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> They hopefully should be up today- there were alot of riders. The race was also covered by the local NBC station, who had a almost 5 minute piece on the race. Spiffy!
> 
> How did your race go? Any problems?


I have a sinus infection and could not get enough air. Other than that small problem and getting passed by the entire junior feild ( I hate starting first) my legs felt great and the bike felt light. Ah well, next years.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

vonteity said:


> My only problem was that the photographers seem to have photographed every single freakin' woman who went up the mountain BUT ME.
> 
> That, and I missed 3rd place by a mere 12 seconds.


Nice job. I was the starter with the bullhorn for most of the women racers.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

uphill9 said:


> I have a sinus infection and could not get enough air. Other than that small problem and getting passed by the entire junior feild ( I hate starting first) my legs felt great and the bike felt light. Ah well, next years.


I was getting over a cold myself- nothing like spending 40+ minutes on the rivet to make you feel better!

BTW- results will be up soon. I will try and post a link when I see them.

*Thanks to everyone who came out to the race*! We have already posted details on next year's race.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Nice job. I was the starter with the bullhorn for most of the women racers.


I vaguely remember... you used it to tell some female (40+? Cat 4?) racer to go faster after her start. I was a bundle of nerves so I didn't catch your face and I probably wasn't very friendly-like.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

vonteity said:


> I vaguely remember... you used it to tell some female (40+? Cat 4?) racer to go faster after her start. I was a bundle of nerves so I didn't catch your face and I probably wasn't very friendly-like.


Yeah, that was a friend of mine. Sounds like you race went pretty well overall though.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Yeah, that was a friend of mine. Sounds like you race went pretty well overall though.


Yeah, for not being a climber, I think I did pretty well.  Can't wait to beat my time next year!! 

You guys put on a great race. Now if only you could instruct the photographers along the route to take pictures of the girl wearing pink!!!


----------



## uphill9 (May 2, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> I was getting over a cold myself- nothing like spending 40+ minutes on the rivet to make you feel better!
> 
> BTW- results will be up soon. I will try and post a link when I see them.
> 
> *Thanks to everyone who came out to the race*! We have already posted details on next year's race.


Thank you for putting on such a wonderfull race. This year lived up to the high standard set by last year ascent. One question, though, the callender of Lance Armstrong Junior Olympic Race Series on jru23cycling.info had another Wintergreen Ascent on 8/28 the las time I checked. Is this a typo or will there be another race in August? If it is still up in the air I know several people who would be interested including myself. 
Thanks again


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Think that is a typo- we only hold one per year. 

Here is the official results (in .pdf):

http://www.wintergreenresort.com/pdfs/Ascent-2005results-times.pdf


----------

